# Access97 Formular Exklusiv öffnen?



## qball (22. März 2004)

Der letzte Versuch!

Ich habe ein Problem, bei der Benutzung von Access im Netzwerk. In einem Formular werden Datensätze mit einem Kontrollkasten markiert. Diese Markierung wird dann über eine Abfrage herausgefiltert und die Datensätze werden an Word zum Seriendruck übergeben. 

Wenn nun mehrere Benutzer auf das Formular zugreifen und Datensätze markieren, dann sind beim drucken natürlich auch die markierten Datensätze von den anderen Benutzern dabei. 

Eine Lösung die ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre z.B. das ein Formular exklusiv geöffnet wird. Allerdings habe ich null Ahnung davon wie ich das realisieren soll. Alle Datensätze sperren wenn das Formular geöffnet ist sollte nicht angewandt werden, da dann nicht weitergearbeitet werden kann.

Über eine Lösung meines Problems würde ich mich riesig freuen.

Mfg

Qb4ll


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. März 2004)

Hallo!

Unter Office 2000 gibts den Schalter /excl

Einfach in der Hilfe suchen nach: Startoptionen für die Befehlszeile


```
/excl Öffnet die angegebene Access-Datenbank für exklusiven Zugriff. Um die Datenbank für gemeinsamen Zugriff in einer Mehrbenutzerumgebung zu öffnen, geben Sie diese Option nicht an. Gilt nur für Access-Datenbanken
```

so kannst du die Datenbank für einen Benutzer exclusiv öffnen ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## qball (23. März 2004)

*Huhu!*

Hi Thomas,

das habe ich schon getestet, führt aber leider dazu, dass in der DB keiner mehr mit Datensätzen arbeiten kann. Aus dem Grund möchte ich das Formular ja Exklusiv öffnen, damit alle weiterarbeiten können. Man kann die Datensätze nämlich nur in diesem Formular zum drucken markieren. Sollte ich keine Lösung finden werde ich auf eine Exklusive DB wohl oder übel zugreifen müssen.

Trotzdem vielen DANK !


----------

